# Car Radio...



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

My 2001 Tahoe does not have an input for my ipod/iphone. Where's the best place to go to have it changed out for a newer one. I don't need expensive, just well installed (maybe HD radio)with the capability for the i phone input.

I don't want to use one of those short range fm transmitters attached to the iphone because I'm planning to buy the Tomtom GPS mounts as well.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim...I wouldn't bother changing it out just for your I-pod. There is a small electronic box that the I-pod will plug into. Pick a FM station as instructed and walla...the FM radio now plays from your I-pod. I don't know where on line my son got it but I'll find out.

Check out these on E-Bay.

http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trksid=p3907.m38.l1313&_nkw=i+pod+radio&_sacat=See-All-Categories


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

My Sirius receiver uses a similar direct FM adapter. The sound quality is ok but I'm sort of an audiophile so for me the digital connection is better. I will be upgrading to the built in Sirius receiver after I recover from christmas. As far as hd radio, it has a tendency to fade in and out based on the signal strength. I have a Kenwood KDC-HD942U which has the usb connection for your I-Pod or even just a flash drive full of music. It has the hd radio built in and you can add sirius receivers and even bluetooth.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

If you tahoe has onstar and bose, then the wire harness to put an aftermarket radio in it is $125.00+


----------



## Jurys In (Feb 26, 2009)

if you truly want to change out your radio give me a call. we can put a brand new pioneer or jvc radio in your tahoe installed with dash kit wiring harrness and antenna adapter all of which you need for about 175.00 either of these radios would allow you to then use your ipod without having to have an fm modulated piece. call rob at 791-7915


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

This is what I have in my vehicle. I stricktly use my ipod and no cds. this unit makes it easy to control your ipod from media reciever. It was 200 dollars from best buy but it charges the ipod, bluetooth, xm radio the works might want to look into this unit very nice!


----------



## OBsession (Feb 13, 2008)

Call all pro sound....right chris?


----------

